# Nakamichi Mobile CD Tuner1



## Ralf66 (Apr 19, 2021)

I have a Nakamichi Mobile CD Tuner1 and am wondering if anyone knows much about these units?

I think it dates from the early 1990's.

I've owned a dozen home decks from Nakamichi and thought I knew their brand but there is very little info on the Mobile CD Tuner1 on the internet.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Not familiar with that particular model but found this thread:

Nakamichi Mobile Tuner Deck | DiyMobileAudio.com Car Stereo Forum


----------

